# So has everyone overlooked the complexity of Emmitt Otterton's life? or what?



## Drexel97 (Mar 16, 2016)

SPOILERS. So while the nudist club wasn't breezed over, but like the fact that Emmitt was a member, and took a naked yoga class wasn't. Which you know whatever, you do you man, but like, he is made out to be this generic flat character but we get to go into the complexity of his nudist, working with the mob life. Like does Mrs Otterton know whats up? or is she like blissfully unaware? or is she also like a nudist/working with the mob? she did say "that's not my Emmitt" maybe she didn't know, or maybe she was like pulling a Skyler White and covering it up even though she knew. So many questions, I need answers.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 17, 2016)

The context of that quote was of her husband in a rabid frenzy under the influence of Night Howler toxin.

I'm sure she was aware of Emmitt's mob connections, though I wouldn't expect her to be aware he was going to naked yoga at the local nudist club.


----------

